# Kann mich nicht bei Square Enix registrieren, brauche Hilfe!



## Danny V (23. Juni 2013)

Halli hallo liebe Buffies,

ich schreibe mein Anliegen jetzt einfach mal in das Buffed Forum, vllt kann mir jemand von euch ja helfen. Und zwar versuche ich mich seit Tagen bei Square Enix zu registrieren, da im Buffed Heft ja ein Code für die Beta dabei war. Allerdings kommt einfach keine Email zur Bestätigung und somit funktioniert die Registrierung nicht. Hab es inzwischen mit drei verschiedenen Email Adressen versucht, weiß jemand Rat? 

MfG,
Danny


----------



## amnie (24. Juni 2013)

wo genau registrierst du dich denn? ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass ich auch ein paar problemchen 'damals' hatte, als ich meine FFXIII code registrieren wollte (dafür gabs damals zeugs in FFXIV) und hatte mich erst auf der falschen website angemeldet.

ich würde zur not einfach morgen mal ne mail an den support schreiben, die sind überraschenderweise eigentlich ganz flott gewesen bisher

anonsten halt die üblichen 'tricks' a là hard reset des browsers, anderen browser benutzen, spam ordner usw. aber ich nehme eh an, dass du das wahrscheinlich schon versucht hast. ansonsten kann es natürlich sein, dass die website derzeit überlastet ist weil die leute wieder nich checken warum die beta-server grad offline sind...weiß ja nicht, wie lang du auf die bestätigung jetzt schon wartest :/

ich wünsche auf jeden fall viel erfolg trotzdem!


----------

